# Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?



## A6er (1. Okt. 2007)

Hi,
mein Teich-Bau macht Fortschritte und ich bin am überlegen, ob bzw. welches Substrat ich als Bodengrund einbringen soll.
Einerseits neige ich dazu, Kies in der Körnung 2-8mm einzubringen (zusätzliche biologische Filterung) anderseits bin ich unsicher, ob sich dieser im lauf der Jahre nicht komplett mit Mulm vermischt bzw. zusetzt und ich dann gar keine Möglichkeit mehr habe, den Bodengrund zu säubern (Teichsauger).
Daher meine Frage:
Würdet Ihr bei einem Koi-Teich überhaupt ein Substrat als Bodengrund eimpfehlen und wenn ja, welches?

Aus dem Fachbeitrag zum Thema Substrat wird man da nicht wirlich schlau...


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hi Rüdiger,

also ich hab kein Substrat eingebracht und werde es auch wohl nie nicht machen.... 

Die schwarze Folie ist zum einen von alleine grün geworden und zweitens wird m.M.n. so der Dreck besser zu BA gefördert...... 

Da bleibt er wenigstens nicht in den Zwischenräumen des Substrats hängen.

Außerdem werden Koi ja ziemlich groß, und wenn die dann mal so den Bodengrund durchsuchen werden die sicherlich auch etwas größere Kiesel oder anderes Substrat ordentlich durcheinander werfen. Was dann sicherlich auch immer eine große Schwebstoffwolke zur Folge haben wird 

Übrigens haben es meine Kinder schon das ein oder andere mal geschafft aus Wut die ein oder andere Hand voll Kiesel in den Teich zu Pfeffern. Und wenn die dann passend am BA landen.....
Ich kann dir sagen da hat meine Pumpe beim BA Spülen das ein oder andere mal schon ordentlich geklingelt........... 

Aber letztendlich muss das jeder selber wissen wie er das macht.....


----------



## sigfra (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo...

also in einem reinen Koiteich würde ich auch kein Substrat, egal in welcher Form einbringen...
... wie Olli schon schrieb.... 

dein Teich bzw. die Folie bekommt einen schönen "Rasenteppich"...

... und wenn du mit Bodenabläufen arbeitest, würde ich persönlich es schon gleich 3mal nicht machen...

... da hätte ich zu große Bedenken, das irgendwann eine Pumpe nicht nur klingelt.. ... sondern richtig rappelt...


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

hallo

wie bitte soll bei schwerkraft die pumpe von kiesel oder so klingeln?????

da muss der kiesel aber erst durch mein 50my sieb und durch zwei helix kammern.und dann kommt die pumpe


----------



## A6er (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Also ich habe keinen Bodenablauf!
Trotzdem kein Substart (z.B. feinen Kies)?
Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Mulm durch die sich im Bodengrund ansammelnden Bakterien abgebaut wird, so dass dieser sich nicht ansammelt bzw. kein Absaugen nötig ist.
Hat jemand konkret diese Erfahrung gemacht?
Es geht mir dabei auch weniger um die Optik, vielmehr um die zusätzliche biologisch Filterung.

PS:
Ich schäme mich für die Verlegung der EPDM-Folie in meinem Teich.
Mein Gott, sind da Falten drin... 
War mir unmöglich, die Folie Faltenfrei zu verlegen, bei 1,5m senkrecht abfallenden Wänden und der Form meines Teiches


----------



## simon (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

lach rüdiger sorry
aber ich glaube  das kann keiner  folie faltenfrei verlegen
höchstens wenn man sie aufschneidet und dann wieder faltenfrei einklebt
müsstest mal meine falten hier sehen
gruss simon


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

hallo

wenn ein bodengrund würde ich feinen kies körnung 2-6mm oder rheinsand-maurersand nehmen.je feiner der bodengrund um so weniger dreck kann sich dazwischen absetzten.
wobei mir der sand besser gefallen würde als kies weil dort pflanzen besser wachsen.


----------



## geecebird (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo, 

ich würde bei einem reinen Koiteich auch kein Bodensubstrat einbringen. Kois gründeln.


----------



## chromis (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hi,



> ich würde bei einem reinen Koiteich auch kein Bodensubstrat einbringen. Kois gründeln.


und genau dies wäre eigentlich *der* Grund ein Bodensubstrat zu verwenden. Einem Oberflächenfisch wird der Bodengrund relativ egal sein. Einem Karpfen wird  durch eine Haltung ohne Bodengrund ein Teil seines Verhaltens genommen.

Demgegenüber steht der Wunsch des Teichbesitzers nach kristallklarem Wasser und die Probleme mit der Technik(Bodenabsaugung). Evtl. wäre es ein gangbarer Weg, groben Sand in einer Körnung von 0,8 bis 1,2mm zu verwenden sowie den Ansaugstutzen der Pumpe nicht zu knapp über den Boden zu verlegen.

Praktische Erfahrungen habe ich damit nicht, da ich überhaupt keine Koi halte. Vielleicht hat's trotzdem schon mal jemand mit dieser "natürlichen Haltung" versucht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## geecebird (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Sorry, ich vergass zu erwähnen, dass ich Bodenabläufe nutze. Deshalb mag ich die Kombi Substrat und Gründeln nicht so. Sonst hast du Recht.


----------



## rainthanner (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo Rüdiger, 

baue Bodenabläufe ein, verzichte auf jegliches Bodensubstrat, vermeide die typischen Gammelecken und sorge für ausreichend Strömung und gute Filterung. 

So einfach wäre es manchmal.  


Übrigens müssen Koi nicht zwingend ihren "Schnuffel" in faulgasigen Bodensubstrat stecken um zu gründeln. Sie grasen auch gerne einen "saftig-flaumigen" Algenrasen der Folie ab und haben auch so die Gelegenheit, ihren 30° Rüssel nicht verkommen zu lassen. : 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## waterman (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo zusammen,

@Rüdiger: In meinem Koi-Teich (Beton mit Folie, rechteckig 3x4x1) habe ich bisher auch noch kein Bodensubstrat. Bin aber nach den hier bisher geschilderten Erfahrungen der Meinung, Substrat am Boden muss sein. Nur welches, weiß ich noch nicht so genau (@Bernhard: Wo gibt es denn Rheinsand?).
Eine Erfahrung habe ich allerding dieses Jahr gemacht: Das Pflanzsubstrat, das ich verwende (aus dem Fachhandel: Name ist mir nicht bekannt:weißes rauhes, bröckeliger, poröses Granulat bis 10mm-Körnug) und das ich am Rand beim "Umtopfen" verschüttet habe ist im gesamten Sommer weiß geblieben, kein Algenansatz oder Mulm, obwohl ich wegen fehlender PFlanzen sonst viele Fadenalgen hatte.
Daraus ziehe ich auch den Schluss, dass das Substrat auf dem Boden nur positiv sein kann, abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Mitstreiter hier im Forum eher dazu raten Bodensubstrat zu verwenden.

Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

hallo



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt es denn Rheinsand?).



normalerweise in jedem baustoffhandel-oder kiesbaggerei


----------



## A6er (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Also, ich denke ich schütte einfach mal Rheinkies der Körnung 2-8mm, ca. 5cm hoch rein.

Am liebsten würde ich den Kies bis zur Oberfläche schütten, dann sehe ich nicht mehr meine "Faltenwände"


----------



## waterman (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo Rüdiger,

steh doch zu deinen Falten... 
5 cm is ne gute Idee. Wenn ich den Rheinsand beim Baustoffhändler finde :? , mach ichs genau so... 
Grüße aus dem Rheinland
Wilfried


----------



## rainthanner (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



> Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?




Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand erklären, wo die Vorteile von Kies, oder Sand im Koiteich liegen?  (Wir sprechen ja hier nicht vom Gartenteich, oder?)


...Und jetzt nennt nicht wieder diese albernen "Gründeleien". 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## A6er (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand erklären, wo die Vorteile von Kies, oder Sand im Koiteich liegen?  (Wir sprechen ja hier nicht vom Gartenteich, oder?)
> 
> 
> ...Und jetzt nennt nicht wieder diese albernen "Gründeleien".
> ...



Mir auch bitte erklären


----------



## Bombusterestris (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo,
ich habe einen kleinen Bereich etwa 50cm in einer Tiefe von ca 1,30m über die gesamte Länge des Teiches mit Filtersubstrat ausgelegt und mit Steinen abgesichert
, damit die Fische das S. nicht in den tiefen Bereich gründeln. Habe ich gedacht!!!!!!!!Die Wahrheit sieht natürlich anders aus. Aber nicht so schlimm, denn der Gründelbereich hat immer noch genug Substrat und der Seitenablauf (ca 15cm über Grund ) hat  kein Problem damit! 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## A6er (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Mir auch bitte erklären



Ich kann mir nur erklären, dass es zu einem zusätzlichen Schadstoffabbau kommt (Amonium-Nitrit-Nitrat).
Evtl. könnte dieser, je nachdem wieviel eingebracht wird, erheblich sein.

Bei meinem Teich wäre dies mit sehr feinem Kies immerhin ca. 0,5 cbm zusätzliches Filtermaterial, ganz zu schweigen von der tatsächlichen, gesamten Besiedlungsfläche....


----------



## rainthanner (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

ich halte mal dies dagegen und könnte die Liste beliebig verlängern, wenn das Hochladen nicht so lästig wäre: 
























   [FONT=&quot]


Gruß Rainer
[/FONT]


----------



## rainthanner (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

noch ein paar: :





http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ochiba0101nk1.jpg

http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ochiba0301me1.jpg

   [FONT=&quot]http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=matsuka0201tz3.jpg




Und ich werde noch immer zickig, wenn ich solche Fische antreffe. 

Gruß Rainer
[/FONT]


----------



## A6er (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein paar: :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was willst Du uns jetzt damit sagen?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Rheinkies, egas in welcher Körnung mechanisch bedingte Verletzungen bei Fischen hervorrufen kann.
Dieser ist von der Strömung "gewaschen" bzw., wie ein Kieselstein eben, absolut nicht scharfkantig.


----------



## rainthanner (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Mann, mann, mann, mann - Oh MANN, 

ja schreib ich denn die ganze ******* regelrecht für umsonst. 

Wieder ein prima Beispiel: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6564


Gruß Rainer


----------



## A6er (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, mann, mann, mann - Oh MANN,
> 
> ja schreib ich denn die ganze ******* regelrecht für umsonst.
> 
> ...



Was hat denn der Link mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## rainthanner (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hi Rüdiger, 

war natürlich der falsche Link und ist nun ausgetauscht. :crazy:

Gruß rainer


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo

Ich habe mal das Thema gerade überflogen und muss jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen.
*(Das ist Meine Meinung dazu und soll hier keinen Angreifen )*

Also nichts für ungut aber Kois sind doch im Prinzip ganz normale Fische.
Der eine Betreibt großen Technischen Aufwand (wegen dem hohen Wert der Tiere, kann ich nachvollziehen) und der andere Lässt sie im größeren Gartenteich schwimmen.
Ich frage mich jetzt warum es so Falsch ist, in einem Koi gerechten Teich, Bodengrund einzubringen? (jetzt mal von den evtl. Problemen beim Bodenablauf abgesehen).
Klar sammelt sich darin Dreck ab und es bilden sich darin zig Bakterien.
Der Fisch könnte sich daran Verletzen und sich weiß Gott was dabei wegholen.
Aber, Stärkt das nicht im Endeffekt die Abwehr des Fisches?
Die Natur hat sich schon was dabei gedacht aber durch die „Sterile“ Haltung reagieren die Fische empfindlicher bei Kreinkheitserreger.  

Es ist wie beim Menschen.
Man lebt immer Sauberer und die Quittung dafür sind Allergien gegen harmlose Sachen wie z.B. Pollen. 
Es sind die Krankheiten, Umwelteinflüsse und Verletzungen die man als Kind erlebt die einem erst das Überleben in der Welt möglich machen. 
Und genau so ist es bei Tieren auch.

Wenn das alles Fehlt kann die kleinste Infektion fatale Folgen haben weil eben die Körpereigene Abwehr fehlt.
Was man heute allerdings durch Medikamente meistens eindämmen kann.
Aber auch dafür gibt es irgendwann die Quittung. 

Naja man könnte darüber Stunden diskutieren. 
Im Endeffekt ist es jedem selber Überlassen wie man es für richtig hält.
Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen.

Egal ob Bodengrund oder nicht.
Irgendwann landet der Dreck sowieso bei beiden Varianten im Filter.


----------



## wp-3d (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo Daniel

Habe schon viele Beiträge gelesen und dachte der Ulumulumu ist ein uralter Teichhase. Jetzt sehe ich im Profil 19 Jahre, Teich ca. 1 Jahr alt, in der Bildergalerie ein super Biotop  

Gibt es tatsächlich noch junge Menschen die den normalen Menschenverstand einsetzen und umsetzen können? 
Bei deinem letzten Beitrag stimme ich 100%ig zu. 
Du hast geschrieben, wie ich dachte. 

Eine kleine Kritik, der Farbkarpfen (Koi) wird in Japan, auch in der Mehrzahl, denke ich, als Koi ohne s Bezeichnet.


----------



## wp-3d (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand erklären, wo die Vorteile von Kies, oder Sand im Koiteich liegen?  (Wir sprechen ja hier nicht vom Gartenteich, oder?)
> 
> 
> ...Und jetzt nennt nicht wieder diese albernen "Gründeleien".
> ...




Hallo Rainer

Ich denke, die Gedanken sind ein Naturnaher Teich.
Ein künstliches Gewässer im Garten Naturnah eingerichtet mit Farbkarpfen.
Du schreibst etwas von albernen Gründeleien, dieses sehe ich ewas anders. Da ich mich seit ca. 30 Jahren mit kostengünstiger Biologischer Filterung beschäftige, bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, ein Karpfen kann gut in einem Biotop mit Bodengrund leben. In Japan werden sie in Schlammteichen gehalten, bevor sie bei uns in sterile Schaubecken kommen. 
In deiner Homepage kann ich ersehen das wir das Hobby des Farbkarpfen vor ca. 8-9 Jahren gefunden haben. 
Dein Wissen und die Kenntnisse über die Krankheiten dieser Fische respektiere ich, ich lese fast jeden Beitrag von dir. 
und es ist eine große Bereicherung in diesem Forum.

Ich fahre auf der Naturnahen Schiene im Gartenteich, das bedeutet, natürliche Materialien die jeder Fisch in einem Biotop findet, Pflanzen und Bodengrund (feiner Kies 4-10 mm Durchmesser).
Mit oder ohne Bodenabsaugung ist egal.
Ich habe nach 8 Jahren noch keine Erfahrung mit Krankheiten bei meinen Farbkarpfen. 
Goldfische sind mir in den 8 Jahren 2 Stück im Frühjahr gestorben.
Da kommt schon die Frage, welcher Fisch ist empfindlicher?
Meine Antwort: der __ Goldfisch.
Deine Links die du hier einbringst, sagen mir nur miserable Wasserqualität, scharfkantiger Bodengrund oder zusammengefaßt ein dummer Anfänger, den du eventuell mit Erfahrung helfen könntest, ich leider nicht!
Weiterhin gebe ich dir Recht in einer guten Filterung und Strömung im Teich ohne Mulmecken.


----------



## rainthanner (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo und jaja, 


ich probiere es jetzt mal so: 
Etwa 200 Jahre werden die Koi in Japan nun auf Farbe, Zeichnung, Reinheit und Größe gezüchtet. Wurde aber in Gesundheit und Robustheit investiert? : 

Man sollte klar unterscheiden zwischen Teichen für Karpfen und Teichen für Koi. 



Klar gibt es auch mal Probleme in den "sterilen" Koiteichen, aber nicht so wie sie in meinen Links dargestellt sind. Meist hadelt es sich dann auch um größere/ältere Tiere mit z.B. Laichverhärtung, Tumoren, Verletzungen oder Organproblemen im Fisch. 

Noch kurz zum natürlichen Teich: 
1. Der Grund lebt, weil keine Folie den Boden vom Wasser trennt. 
2. Das Wasservolumen pro Fisch ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem künstlichen Folienteich. 


Zur Technik: 


			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> baue Bodenabläufe ein, verzichte auf jegliches Bodensubstrat, vermeide die typischen Gammelecken und sorge für ausreichend Strömung und gute Filterung.
> 
> So einfach wäre es manchmal.


 Ich habe hier nichts von UVC, Ozon usw. geschrieben. Also eigentlich kein High-Tech. Nur Wasser und gute Filterung. Gut und optimiert gebaut kann das sogar kostengünstiger kommen als anders. Zumindest auf Dauer gesehen. :


@Werner: 


			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Links die du hier einbringst, sagen mir nur miserable Wasserqualität,


 gerade das ist sehr selten der Fall, denn die Filterleistung von Bodensubstrat werde ich nicht bestreiten. Sie funktioniert. Einzig die Brutstätten für Aeromonas mahne ich an. 




			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> scharfkantiger Bodengrund oder zusammengefaßt ein dummer Anfänger, den du eventuell mit Erfahrung helfen könntest, ich leider nicht!


 Die Fische in den Links sind aus verschiedenen Teichen. Nur sahen die Teiche immer gleich aus. Sie sahen eben genau so aus, wie ihr sie als artgerechte Hälterung für Koi empfielt. 


			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin gebe ich dir Recht in einer guten Filterung und Strömung im Teich ohne Mulmecken.


 Ja, eben. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## chromis (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hi Rainer,

da hab ich ja was losgetreten mit meiner Anmerkung zum Thema Bodengrund und Koi, zumal ich ja nicht mal selbst welche halte : 

Deine Bildersammlung ist zwar schrecklich anzusehen, gleichzeitig ist es aber bester Bildzeitungsstil  
Oder sind diese Verletzungen und bakteriell bedingten Wunden alle tatsächlich auf irgendwelchen Bodengrund zurückzuführen?
Bei Verwendung von scharfkantigem Split oder Lavagrus würde ich es ja akzeptieren. Aber Faktoren wie zu starker Besatz, falsches Futter, Fische von dubiosen Händlern, unzureichende Filterung, mangelnder Wasserwechsel u.s.w. dürften für solche Sachen eher eine Rolle spielen als eine dünne Schicht Sand im Teich.

Aber weshalb muss Sand oder feinkörniger Kies unbedingt Faulgase enthalten und nur nicht funktionieren weil er durch eine Folie vom natürlichen Untergrund getrennt ist? 

Seine Fische kann jeder halten wie er will, aber dass eine Schicht Kies nicht zum Desaster führen muss, haben andere hier bewiesen(Werner's Fische sehen recht munter aus).

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

hallo

auch ich habe in einem teil vom teich kies ca. 2-3cm dick in der körnung 2-4mm liegen.wenn die schicht nicht zu dick ist wird diese von den koi ständig durchpflügt und da setzt sich nichts ab  
meine fische finden das gut  und sind top gesund.

Foto


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Man man man,

bis ich das jetzt alles gelesen habe.

Im grunde geht es uns "Koi-halter" doch nur um das Wohlergehen der Fische!?
Ich finde diesbezüglich,sollte jeder selbst seinen "Wert" festlegen mit welchen  aufwand er seinen Teich betreibt.Der eine mit Bodengrund der andere ohne.

Trotzdem schließe ich mich ganz klar Reiners Meinung an.Die Fische haben weniger Verletzungspotenzial in "Sterilen" Teichen.


Und abgesehen davon,denke ich auch,das der Wert des Koi nochmals andere ansprüche an den Halter hegt: 

Bsp:Baumarkt-Koi zu 15 Euros.Und einen Hochzucht Koi direkt aus Japan für 1000 Euros :crazy: 

Da ist doch ganz klar,das man beim Koi aus Japan mehr aufwand betreibt,wie für den aus dem Baumarkt.Denn nicht jeder hat mal eben wieder 1000 Euronen für einen neuen.:crazy: 


LG Chris


----------



## herbi (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Servus @ all,

schließe mich Rainers  und Chris,Meinung voll und ganz an! 

Den seit ich meinen Koi-Teich so gebaut habe wie Rainer in mir vorgeschlagen hat, gibt es bei mir keine Probleme mehr!?

Ich selber bin der Meinung das jeglicher Bodengrund eine potentielle Brutstätte von Bakis ist, das gilt auch für Filteranlagen, ohne Schmutzablauf!
Aber das muß jeder selber mit sich und seinen Fischen ausmachen!?

Mann kann unsere Teiche einfach nicht mit gewachsenen Naturteichen vergleichen!

An alle die Bodengrund bevorzugen,.........!

Ein Beisbiel,......... stellt Euch mal vor ihr lasst alles liegen was in Euerer Wohnung so anfällt........!!: 
Und,............. Ihr saugt auch nicht für ca.5 Jahre Euere Wohnung aus..........?:crazy:  

Lasst Euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen..........! 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, in Euerem Dreck.......!: : 
( Nebenbei Bemerkt: Ich habe solche Fälle in der Nachbarschaft, gehabt.....! )

Für konstruktive Kritik bin ich jederzeit zu haben..........!


----------



## A6er (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Also bei dem Thema scheiden sich mal wieder die Geister  

Der eine Rät so, der andere so....

Bin nun echt verunsichert.

Wenn man das Ganze mal mit einem Aquarium vergleicht, müsste man den Bodengrund eigentlich alle paar Jahre erneuern.
Ich weiss nun echt nicht, wie es mit dem Grund in ein paar Jahren in einem Koiteich aussieht.
Da Koi ja angeblich "Dreckschleudern" sind (was auch kein Wunder ist bei der zu erwartenden Größe und der entsprechenden Fütterung) tendiere ich nun wieder eher zu keinem Bodengrund....  
Denn eine Erneuerung des Bodengrundes würde ich mir wohl nur äusserst ungern antun (im Aquarium geht das ja noch)


----------



## herbi (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Servus Rüdiger,
ich weis nicht ob du das mit einem Aquarium vergleichen kannst?

In einem Aquarium kannst du mit einem Sauger so ziemlich jede Ecke reinigen......! Ob du das in einem Teich schaffst ........?

Aber in einem geb ich dir Recht....!

Es scheiden sich wirklich die Geister bei diesem Thema....!

Jeder so wie er es verantworten kann, gegenüber diesen Geschöpfen......!

Mann sollte aber mal auf den Rat einiger langjährigen Besitzer von Teichen und vorallem Koiliebhabern hören..., dann kann man einige Fehler schon beim Bau eines Teiches ausmerzen...!

Da dieses Thema eigentlich sehr Umfang reich ist könnte mann doch mal eine Umfrage starten..!


----------



## waterman (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Moin allerseits,

nu bin ich auch verunsichert.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch diesen Monat feinen Kies oder Sand in einer Stärke von ca.3-5 cm Höhe einbringen.
Die Beiträge, die ich bisher gelesen habe überzeugten mich: zusätzliche Filterwirkung (Denitrifikation), also Gas(Stickstoff), der in die Luft geht,  statt Nitrit (Dünger), der ins Wasser geht  obwohl: Stickstof düngt doch auch, aber wohl nicht gasförmig). Nach den Erfahrungen von einigen hier keine Mulmbildung.

Ja und jetzt? Was mach ich? Also das Argument der Fischverletzung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil meine Koi auch das was auf dem Boden liegt (Lavabröckchen und sonstiges bröseliges Pflanzgranulat) umdrehen und sich dabei noch nie verletzt haben.

Bringt eine Umfrage was, wenn sich die Geister sowieso scheiden?

Bin mal gespannt, ob noch jemand schlagende Argumente hat.
Grüße an alle
Wilfried


----------



## rainthanner (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> zusätzliche Filterwirkung (Denitrifikation)


 
wenn man zusätzliche Filterwirkung im Teich benötigt, heißt dies eigentlich nur, dass der tatsächliche Filter falsch, bzw zu schwach ausgelegt ist.  

Auch die Oberfläche der Teichfolie oder der GFK-Beschichtung bietet viel Besiedelungsfläche. Sogar sehr viel. : 






Aber um das Thema mal zu beenden, könnte man folgenden Schluß ziehen: 
Wer nur vor hat ein paar farbige Karpfen und andere Teichfische in seinem Teich zu halten, wenig Geld in Fisch und Filter zu investieren, der kann auch mit Bodengrund glückliche Fischlein haben. 
Wer vor hat, ausschließlich zugegeben überzüchtete, japanische Edelfische zu halten, der baut einen vernünftigen Koiteich. Wohlgemerkt einen Koiteich. 






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Moin,

bezüglich Pro und Contra Substrat im Koiteich halt ich mich lieber raus - hab keinen derartigen Teich und kann es daher auch nicht abschätzen...

@Wilfried
Das 





> zusätzliche Filterwirkung (Denitrifikation), also Gas(Stickstoff), der in die Luft geht, statt Nitrit (Dünger), der ins Wasser geht  obwohl: Stickstof düngt doch auch, aber wohl nicht gasförmig). Nach den Erfahrungen von einigen hier keine Mulmbildung.


möchte ich so aber nicht stehen lassen...
Entweder die Fische durchpflügen den Teich und befördern damit den Mulm in den Filter oder sie drehen es nicht komplett um = kein Sauerstoff mehr im Bodengrund, dafür aber "Gammelecken".

*Denitrifikation*


> Unter Denitrifikation versteht man die Fähigkeit von Mikroorganismen, selektiv Nitrat durch enzymatische Aktivitäten zu molekularem Stickstoff zu reduzieren. Dieser Prozess findet nur statt, wenn kein frei gelöster Sauerstoff im Wasser vorhanden ist (anoxisch). Die Denitrifikation ist der einzige biologisch bekannte Prozess, durch den organische oder anorganische Stickstoffverbindungen zu Stickstoffgas zersetzt und letztlich wieder in den Stickstoffkreislauf der Atmosphäre, zurückgeführt werden können.


 Quelle = unsere Lexikon

Ich würde mich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, in einem gut durchströmten Filter/Teich/Substrat so Stickstoff austragen zu können.


----------



## A6er (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Mir fällt noch was ein:

Wäre eine biologische Filterung durch einen Bodengrund im Winter nicht von Vorteil?
Die Fische haben nur noch einen sehr geringen Stoffwechsel und deswegen könnte man vielleicht wirklich mit gutem Gewissen den Filter in den Frostmonaten abschalten, weil die Baks im Kies etc. für diese Zeit der eher geringen Belastung für die biologische Filterung sorgen.
Und im Frühjahr, wenn der Filter dann erst wieder eingefahren werden muss, übernimmt der Bodengrund bis dahin die Filterung  

Alles nur Überlegungen von einem blutigem Anfänger, der noch nicht einmal einen Koi in seinem Teich pflegt bzw. gepflegt hat


----------



## rainthanner (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo Rüdiger, 

der Filter  am Koiteich läuft Sommer wie Winter durch. :

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Bombusterestris (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo Rainer,
ich habe mir Deine Seite mal angesehen, einfach klasse!!!
Sicherlich ist dieser Aufwand für die Technik für mich nicht zu leisten. Aber Deine Erfahrung ist Grund genug über manche Dinge nachzudenken.Die "Gründelecke" werde ich ausräumen, auch wenn ich dort keine Faulgase vermute, die Steine die das Substrat vor dem ungewollten Verstreuen sichern sollten sind eh zu scharfkantig. Wenn schon reiner Koiteich, steile Wände habe ich ja schon, was mache ich mit meinen 2 Seerosen? Sie bieten meinen Fischen ein schönes Versteck, Schatten wenn es sein muß, vielleicht aber auch jede Menge Faulgas!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bitte um Beratung !
Viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo,

Zunächst möchte ich mal klarstellen,
ich hatte noch nie Koi im Teich,
ich werde auch unter den gegebenen Umständen unseres Gartens keine pflegen.
Nicht das ich keine Koi haben möchte, ich habe einfach nicht den Platz dazu, und wenn ich den Tieren keine vernünftigen Lebensbedingungen schaffen kann, dann lasse ich es.

Ob nun Substrat oder nicht, das überlasse ich den Experten.

Eines möchte ich nur zum Thema loswerden.

Ich glaube kaum, das sich in einen Koiteich eine Denitrifikation im Substrat entwickeln kann.
Zu einer funktionierenden Deniphase _im_ Teich gehören Sauerstoffwerte im Bodengrund die bei stark gründelnten Fischen kaum erreicht werden.
Der Sand bei Koibesatz wird durch ihren Gründeln immer wieder durchwühlt, und daher kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Nitratabbau (anoxisch) kommen. 
Das sich im Teich Bakterien entwickeln die den Nitrit zum Nitrat umwandeln (Nitrifikation) das steht ohne Zweifel.


----------



## Bombusterestris (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo Jochen,
ich glaube kaum, dass Du weniger Platz im Garten hast als ich ( 10x13m incl. Gerätehaus, Wäschespinne und Mutters Rosen). Meine Teichlandschaft, oder das was es mal werden soll, beinhaltet etwa 25.000l . Der Teich wo sich die Koi befinden etwa 20.000l. Man kann ja auch in die Tiefe gehen. Ich habe reichlich 2m mit dem Spaten geschachtet, bei uns im Forum hat es jemand sogar auf 2,80m geschafft( von Hand !!!!!) Wer sich schon so gut wie Du mit der Teichbiologie auskennt, schafft es auch mit den Koi klarzukommen!
Man muß nur wollen!!!!!!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Janski (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Hallo Allerseits


Ich habe Sand im Teich und bei mir tummeln sich 4Koi und 3 große karpfen außerdem ein Stör und ich habe ganz Kristallklares Wasser.
Allerdings hab ich aber den ansugstutzen der Pumpe höher gelegt. 

Viele Grüße, Jan


----------



## rainthanner (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Allerseits
> 
> 
> Ich habe Sand im Teich und bei mir tummeln sich 4Koi und 3 große karpfen außerdem ein Stör und ich habe ganz Kristallklares Wasser.
> ...



nix für ungut Jan, 

aber 4 Koi und 3 Karpfen stellen auch keinen wirklichen Anspruch.  


Ich füre gerne nochmal den Titel an: 


> Koiteich- welcher Bodengrund



Gruß Rainer


----------



## A6er (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*

Also,
ich versuche es jetzt einfach mal.
Werner hat ja wohl ebenfalls eine laaaange Teicherfahrung und ich höre jetzt einfach mal auf "diesen" alten Hasen .
Nicht dass ich euch anderen nicht glaube aber no risk no fun  

Gründe dafür:
Mein Teich soll auch eher einem Naturteich ähneln, als einem sterilen Koi-Schwimmbecken. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, sieht der feine Kies auf dem Grund bestimmt viel besser aus, als blanke, veralgte Folie (s. Fotos von Werner).

Ausserdem wird der Kies morgen Vormittag geliefert und die Menge für den Boden (ca. 5cm) ist mitbestellt und wird nun auch reingeschüttet... 

Da die Grundfläche nur ca. 7,5qm hat und das Experiment aus irgendwelchen Gründen schief gehen sollte, habe ich halt ggf. irgendwann mal einen Tag Arbeit um das Zeug wieder heraus zu holen. Sind ja keine 10cbm...
Hoffe natürlich das dies nicht irgendwann mal sein muss!

BTW:
Heute habe ich meine bestellten 2,52 Tonnen "Odenwälder Granit" Steine erhalten und gleich um den Teich gelegt und siehe da: 
Habe ca. 1 Tonne zu viel bestellt  
Jetzt werden wir wohl auch noch bald einen Steingarten haben....


----------



## Ulumulu (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> BTW:
> Heute habe ich meine bestellten 2,52 Tonnen "Odenwälder Granit" Steine erhalten und gleich um den Teich gelegt und siehe da:
> Habe ca. 1 Tonne zu viel bestellt
> Jetzt werden wir wohl auch noch bald einen Steingarten haben....



Hallo Rüdiger

Na dann versorge uns hier im Forum mal mit Bilder, wie bei dir Stand der Dinge ist.

Wir wollen das doch mit verfolgen


----------



## A6er (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger
> 
> Na dann versorge uns hier im Forum mal mit Bilder, wie bei dir Stand der Dinge ist.
> 
> Wir wollen das doch mit verfolgen



Jo,
werde am WE mal ein paar Bilder einstellen.
Das gestalten der Uferzone ist echt am schwierigsten bzw. auch sehr aufgregend  
Bin daher schon recht nervös, insbesondere wenn es dann an die Kapillarsperre geht :beeten:
Wobei ich die Folie enfach nur etwas überstehen lasse bzw. diese zwischen Kies und Steine klemmer werde. Das sollt auch für einen Bürohengst wie mich irgenwie zu schaffen sein...


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geignet?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollt auch für einen Bürohengst wie mich irgenwie zu schaffen sein...





Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück.Aber lass den Takker und Locher weg....: 

Nun mal im ernst.So schwer ist das ganze ja auch nicht,wichtig dabei ist,das du Ordentlich arbeitest.


LG Chris


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

 Desto kleiner der Kies ist um so leichter ist er zu reinigen. Ich würde auch einen Kies als Boden verwenden da Kois gerne wüllen gleich wie Karpfen oder Schleien.


----------



## rainthanner (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hallo, 
gestern mal wieder an einem Teich mit reichlich vermulmten Bodensubstrat. 


Am Telefon wurde mir gesagt: "Einer unserer Fische schwimmt total seltsam und er sieht auch komisch aus. Das ist schon unser dritter, der das hat". 

Heute hatte er es dann endlich überstanden: 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

hallo rainer



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Am Telefon wurde mir gesagt: "Einer unserer Fische schwimmt total seltsam und er sieht auch komisch aus. Das ist schon unser dritter, der das hat".



ich will ja keinem was aber so wie der fisch aussieht ist das nicht an einem tag gekommen.
regelmässig die fische betrachtet--gibt einem die möglichkeit sofort bei geringstem anzeichen von veränderungen am fisch zu reagieren.

das ist hier ja wohl eindeutig nich passiert :? vorallem da es nicht der erste fisch ist.

und glaube mir meine kiesschicht im teich ist nicht vermulmt und fische haben auch keine probleme mit löchern und der gleichen


----------



## chromis (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hi Rainer,

ohne den Teich zu kennen, würde ich sagen, das liegt nicht am Bodensubstrat und ein wenig Mulm, sondern an der falschen Pflege in einem Gammelteich. Das Ganze dann noch verbunden mit mangelndem Interesse und großer Faulheit des Besitzers. Sollte dem nicht so sein, hätte er nicht abgewartet bis der dritte Fisch den Löffel abgibt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Vielleicht sollte ich noch ein paar Infos nachreichen: 

Der Teich ist etwa 1,6m tief und hat geschätzte 20000l Wasserinhalt. 

Ein kleiner Bachlauf der seit zwei Wochen abgestellt ist. 
Eine Filteranlage hat der Teich nicht. 


Dieser Fisch und auch die bereits kurz vorher verstorbenen hatten gut 60cm, waren von klein auf im Teich und auch in diesem Teich war lange Jahre alles prima.  Und dann gehts eben ganz, ganz schnell. In einer Zeit, wo  Otto-Normal-Teichbesitzer nicht mehr jeden Tag am Teich sitzt. 
An diesem Teich war ich zuletzt Ende August und es war tatsächlich alles in bester Ordnung. ...Und die Leute hingen sehr wohl an diesen Fischen. 

Hätte ich nun den Leuten im Sommer gesagt sie sollen den Teichboden säubern, hätte ich zu 99% die Antwort erhalten: Warum, bei uns ist doch alles in Ordnung. 
Hätte ich den Leuten im Sommer gesagt sie sollen einen Bodenablauf und einen Filter verwenden hätte ich zu 99% die Antwort erhalten: Warum, bei uns ist doch alles in Ordnung und sie hätten mich vermutlich obendrein noch rausgeworfen. 


Das mit der Faulheit der Teichbesitzer ist oft auch eine Frage des Alters und der körperlichen Fitness. 





Und folgendes ist gewiß: In der nächsten Saison fotografiere ich stets den zur Fischleiche gehörigen Teich. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hallo Rainer.


			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Und folgendes ist gewiß: In der nächsten Saison fotografiere ich stets den zur Fischleiche gehörigen Teich.


Genau daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Wie heißt es immer: Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte!  

Schade um die Fische - hoffentlich lernen sie was drauß...


----------



## waterman (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hallo Rüdiger,

wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob Du es bereut hast, dass Du Bodengrund in Deinen Teich eingebracht hast. Ist dien Wasser klar, ist die sichtbare Kiesschicht eien Bereicherung? 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## A6er (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hallo Wil,

im Moment es es noch eine Bereicherung.

Ich sehe bis auf 1,5m jedes Kiessteinchen der Körnung 2-8 mm.
Allerdings habe ich ja noch keine Erfahrungswerte gesammelt.
Ich habe erst seit Sonntag 7 kleine "Racker-Koi" im Teich schwimmen und bisher ist logischerweise noch kein Dreck angefallen.

Wenn ich im Herbst immr noch diese Sicht habe, dann  

Ich nehme mir gerne Werner aus dem Forum als Vorbild!
Schaut euch das doch an. Da kann kein Teich mithalten, der nur Folie auf dem Boden zu bieten hat (ist aber vielleicht auch Geschmackssache)...


----------



## waterman (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hallo Rüdiger,

die Bilder von Werner (wp-3d) haben mich auch überzeugt. Seine Körnung scheint aber etwas gröber zu sein als 2-4 mm. Ich denke, ich werde es dieses Jahr auch mit Bodengrund versuchen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## A6er (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> die Bilder von Werner (wp-3d) haben mich auch überzeugt. Seine Körnung scheint aber etwas gröber zu sein als 2-4 mm. Ich denke, ich werde es dieses Jahr auch mit Bodengrund versuchen.
> Gruß
> Wil



Eigentlich sollte es so sein:
Je kleiner die Körnung, desto besser denn desto weniger Dreck kann sich darin absetzen!


----------



## waterman (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hallo Rüdiger,
hab gestern ein "Probe" (gr. Eimer) 0-2mm gekauft, der erscheint mir nur für die Optik ein bischen zu fein, aber du hast schon recht, je feiner, desto weniger Zwischenräume.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> die Bilder von Werner (wp-3d) haben mich auch überzeugt. Seine Körnung scheint aber etwas gröber zu sein als 2-4 mm. Ich denke, ich werde es dieses Jahr auch mit Bodengrund versuchen.
> Gruß
> Wil



Hi Wil

Mein Bodengrund hat eine Körnung von 6-10 mm.
Es ist schon wie Rüdiger es sagt, aber unter 4 mm würde ich nicht gehen.
Wenn die Fische den Bodengrund durchwühlen können und einige Körner zum Kauen ins Maul bekommen, setzen sich keine Fadenalgen fest und Schmutz wird immer wieder nach oben befördert.


----------



## waterman (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Danke Werner,

jetzt weiß ich, was ich zu tun habe. Ich suche Sand mit Körnung von 4-8mm. Nur noch eine Frage. Kann ich die O.se Aquamax direkt auf den Sand setzen oder soll ich die Pumpe 10cm hoch stellen (z.B. mit umgestülptem Pflanzkorb), damit der Sand nicht angesaugt wird?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Werner,
> 
> jetzt weiß ich, was ich zu tun habe. Ich suche Sand mit Körnung von 4-8mm. Nur noch eine Frage. Kann ich die O.se Aquamax direkt auf den Sand setzen oder soll ich die Pumpe 10cm hoch stellen (z.B. mit umgestülptem Pflanzkorb), damit der Sand nicht angesaugt wird?
> Gruß
> Wil





Hi Wil

Ich denke ein Lage Backsteine 5-8 cm als Unterlage sollten ausreichen.


----------



## waterman (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hallo Werner,
einen Teil Kies hab ich jetzt drin im Teich. Die Fische sind jetzt schon richtig gut beschäftigt. Hoffentlich kann ich bald mal so schöne Bilder von "glücklichen" Fischen machen, wie ich sie von Deinem Teich immer wieder bewundere.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hi Wil

Bilder von glücklichen Fischen, wollen natürlich alle sehen. 

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spass mit Teich und deinen Fischen.:freu


----------



## waterman (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koiteich-welcher Bodengrund geeignet?*

Hallo @ all,

so könnten die glücklichen Fische aussehen. Gründeln, was das Zeug hält.

Gruß
Wil


----------

